# Plumbing



## 95119 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I need to replace the waste plumbing on my Hymer 680b starline 1998 on a Merc chassis. Any help would be appreciated. 

Cooder


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cooder

Is it some information you need or are you wanting us to roll our sleeces up and get stuck in?
If the latter I can recommend a chap called Pusser - most experienced and highest qualified plumbing guru on this site.


----------



## 88734 (May 9, 2005)

George is a good plumber I was told he fixed someone’s cooker for nothing! 8O


----------



## 95119 (May 1, 2005)

What would be of help is any information from someone who has carried out similar instalation. I.E. replaced the waste plumbing. Sourcing the pipe's would be a good place to start

cooder


----------

